# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video > [DVD Player] bluray Samsung BD-E5300 πρόβλημα με εικόνα

## alexandrosh

καλησπέρα εχω το Samsung BD-E5300 και δεν εχω εικονα ξαφνικά. το κλεινω απο το χειριστήριο το ανοίγω ξανα βγάζει εικόνα στην αρχη το λογότυπο και μετα τίποτα μαύρο. ξερει κανείς τι παίζει; εχει πετύχει κανείς ιδιο πρόβλημα;

----------

